# fiesta cuchufletera



## belén

Estimados foreros/forumers o como quiera que nos llamemos...

Don Cuchufléte está en su post 937 mientras escribo este post, a la velocidad que va supongo que en unos días llegará al número 1000 y eso debemos celebrarlo de algún modo.

Id pensando en ideas, yo voy comprando las bebidas, quién cocina? 

Saludos

Belén


----------



## Celeste

Well, I can bring empanadas criollas y tartas!
C


----------



## Tormenta

Yo me puedo encargar del show   


Tormenta


----------



## Lala

Y que tal un buen asado?  En Argentina, no hay nada mejor que un buen asado para festejar...  Pero no me comprometo a hacerlo!!
Aunque creo que cuchuflete se merece algo más que una buena comida...
Me gusta la idea del show.  
Y no tiene que faltar la música para el baile!!


----------



## Zephyrus

Yo de las bebidas


----------



## ines

Lala said:
			
		

> Y que tal un buen asado?  En Argentina, no hay nada mejor que un buen asado para festejar...  Pero no me comprometo a hacerlo!!
> Aunque creo que cuchuflete se merece algo más que una buena comida...
> Me gusta la idea del show.
> Y no tiene que faltar la música para el baile!!



Yo me ofrezco para preparar el asado.


----------



## weird

I like making fairy cakes and chocolat truffle
Why can't I see my messages like I see yours???


----------



## lauranazario

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> Yo de las bebidas



¿Me dejas contribuir dos o tres botellas de sangría blanca? 
La hago yo misma, con la "receta secreta" de la casa.


----------



## belén

Uuuu rico rico rico  esto está empezando a tomar forma!!
Yo pa los ovolacteovegetarianos-que-no-comeremos-asado haré tortilla de patatas y berenjenas a la plancha...
Laura: La sangría blanca!...eso suena rebien!! Cómo es cómo es?? (sí, leí lo de "receta secreta" pero a ver si cuela!)


----------



## Zephyrus

lauranazario said:
			
		

> ¿Me dejas contribuir dos o tres botellas de sangría blanca?
> La hago yo misma, con la "receta secreta" de la casa.



Bienvenidas sean las sangrias


----------



## weird

I was doing a diet ovolacteovegetariana for three years but I had to leave this kind of diet because I put sick. Perhaps I did something wrong.


----------



## belén

That's weird, Weird..
Unless you were not having a normal intake of proteins (out of legumes, tofu..) you shouldn't have had a problem, since you were having eggs and dairy products, right?
or sometimes it happens that your body doesn't adapt to it. 
I have been following this diet for 12 years now and haven't got any health problems, actually, I barely feel sick (besides the typical change of seasons cold - which btw I am suffering right now!) 
Saludos,

Be


----------



## niña

Jajjaja... Estais locos    I'm already drooling mientras pienso en tan suculentos manjares   

¡Venga! I'll bring good music to burn calories   

Hmmm..I wonder where the guest of honour is.


----------



## dave

If someone can make a nice chorizo al vino, I'll be there - I'll bring the Yorkshire puddings!

niña - like your sig. Are you feeling particularly philosophical, or is it a reference to the Siniestro Total song?


----------



## calzetin

dave said:
			
		

> If someone can make a nice chorizo al vino, I'll be there - I'll bring the Yorkshire puddings!
> 
> niña - like your sig. Are you feeling particularly philosophical, or is it a reference to the Siniestro Total song?



Dave, I guess you haven't tried chorizo a la sidra (asturian sidra of course, forget Strongbow.. yuk!)


----------



## lauranazario

niña said:
			
		

> Hmmm..I wonder where the guest of honour is.



He must be having a grand time reading our... _ocurrencias_.

Someone told me Cuchufléte was last seen dashing out his door to take his tuxedo to the cleaners.


----------



## Lala

lauranazario said:
			
		

> He must be having a grand time reading our... _ocurrencias_.
> 
> Someone told me Cuchufléte was last seen dashing out his door to take his tuxedo to the cleaners.




...Tal vez está ocupado preparando un discurso de agradecimiento


----------



## Edwin

weird said:
			
		

> I was doing a diet ovolacteovegetariana for three years but I had to leave this kind of diet because I put sick. Perhaps I did something wrong.


--because I got sick or --because I became sick.


----------



## niña

Eat or not to eat, that's the question   

Yeah.. I think I'm feeling particularly philosophical at this stage of my life, dave   

Come on Cuchu...I'm hungry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(singing) Que venga ya! que el publico se va! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No me sorprendería que esté preparándose el discurso, Lala


----------



## lauranazario

Lala said:
			
		

> ...Tal vez está ocupado preparando un discurso de agradecimiento



Nah... sospecho que debe estar preparando algo... _mejor_!

Voy a utilizar mi hora de almuerzo para comprarle un regalo.... no quiero llegar a la fiesta con las manos vacías.


----------



## Celeste

dave said:
			
		

> If someone can make a nice chorizo al vino, I'll be there - I'll bring the Yorkshire puddings!
> 
> niña - like your sig. Are you feeling particularly philosophical, or is it a reference to the Siniestro Total song?



Hi, 
chorizos al vino , I do know how to do it , but i could give a try...but I can cook the worderful _Peras al vino tinto_ !!un manjar and very easy to make!
C


----------



## dave

calzetin said:
			
		

> Dave, I guess you haven't tried chorizo a la sidra (asturian sidra of course, forget Strongbow.. yuk!)



Mmmmmmmmmm....................chorizo al sidraaaaaaaaaaa..................


----------



## Lala

Voy a utilizar mi hora de almuerzo para comprarle un regalo.... no quiero llegar a la fiesta con las manos vacías. [/QUOTE]


Tal vez deberíamos comprarle entre todos un regalo     Alguien que lo conozca mejor tiene alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Silvia

I'm sure he will be here soon! Only spanish and english people invited?! Hopefully you're making an exception, 'cause you're too much simpatici! And I wouldn't like missing this party!


----------



## zebedee

Celeste said:
			
		

> Hi,
> chorizos al vino , I do know how to do it , but i could give a try...but I can cook the worderful _Peras al vino tinto_ !!un manjar and very easy to make!
> C



Yupi yupi! Una fiesta!!! Qué idea más buena!!!! Y por una muuuuuuy buena razón. A ver, cómo está el menú hasta ahora?

Peras al vino de Celeste
Yorkshire Puddings from Dave
wierd Fairy Cakes and chocolate truffle 
bebidas de Belén y Zephyrus
empanadas criollas y tartas de Celeste
Un show Tormentoso
Un buen asado de Lala, preparado por Ines
sangría blanca de receta secreta de Laura
tortilla de patatas que no falte y berenjenas de belén
calorie-burning music from niña
chorizos a la sidra de calzetín

Sólo falta la tarta de cumpleposts, con 1000  velas, que traeré yo. 
¿A todos os gusta de chocolate?  

Y Qxu? espero que esté preparando su discurso. No me lo quiero perder!


----------



## lauranazario

zebedee said:
			
		

> Yupi yupi! Una fiesta!!! Qué idea más buena!!!! Y por una muuuuuuy buena razón. A ver, cómo está el menú hasta ahora?
> 
> Peras al vino de Celeste
> Yorkshire Puddings from Dave
> wierd Fairy Cakes and chocolate truffle
> bebidas de Belén y Zephyrus
> empanadas criollas y tartas de Celeste
> Un show Tormentoso
> Un buen asado de Lala, preparado por Ines
> sangría blanca de receta secreta de Laura
> tortilla de patatas que no falte y berenjenas de belén
> calorie-burning music from niña
> chorizos a la sidra de calzetín
> 
> Sólo falta la tarta de cumpleposts, con 1000  velas, que traeré yo.
> 
> ¿A todos os gusta de chocolate?
> 
> Y Qxu? espero que esté preparando su discurso. No me lo quiero perder!



Chocolate... chocolate... *chocolate*!!!!!

Pero si le pones tantas velas a la tarta, vamos a tener que añadir un extintor de incendios a la lista.


----------



## a.j.

calzetin, por favor no pone todo la sidra en la plata. ¡me encanta beber la sidra de asturias! lo bebí en Gijon.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Oooooooh! I hope I haven't missed the deadline to RSVP! I can bring paper plates and plastic serving ware so we don't have to wash dishes, and some good ol' boot-stompin' music!!


----------



## Celeste




----------



## lauranazario

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Oooooooh! I hope I haven't missed the deadline to RSVP! I can bring paper plates and plastic serving ware so we don't have to wash dishes, and some good ol' boot-stompin' music!!



And a mechanical bull for riding????

OH MY GOD, Gotita... I just thought of an *unbelievable* present for Cuchufléte!!!!
How about an _ornate, cowboy belt buckle_...  you know, the big kind with his full name inscribed in it???  That would be... surreal!


----------



## Super Chica

Heloooooo, Can I go to the party?......... please  please please   

I know you don't know me but I think the party will be an excellent occasion for me to get to know you all....It seems to me it's going to be fun!!   
S.C



> Correct me If I make any mistakes, pls.






> ..."de lo que no se puede hablar se debe guardar silencio" L. Wittgenstein


----------



## weird

I came from Seville. I could play the guitar and dance "sevillanas" for him, with my best gipsy dress!!!


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Y pensar que yo recien acabo de entrar al forum y ya me tengo que ir, he tenido un dia HECTIC!!!!
Saludos a todos.
Comida Peruana??? ja, ja, necesitaria un recetario primero pero
PAPA A LA HUANCAINA la hago de MARAVILLA.  Saludos,


----------



## Zephyrus

Mirtha Robledo said:
			
		

> Y pensar que yo recien acabo de entrar al forum y ya me tengo que ir, he tenido un dia HECTIC!!!!
> Saludos a todos.
> Comida Peruana??? ja, ja, necesitaria un recetario primero pero
> PAPA A LA HUANCAINA la hago de MARAVILLA.  Saludos,




Cuchuflete querra probar los Anticuchos?? buena ocasion para que todos prueben nuestra fabulosa comida


----------



## Ashana23

Oooh!  Sevillanas!  Weird, I will dance with you and wear my dress, too!


----------



## lauranazario

Ashana23 said:
			
		

> Oooh!  Sevillanas!  Weird, I will dance with you and wear my dress, too!



Pues también puedo traer alguna música del Caribe.

¿Podrá Cuchu bailar con todas nosotras? Habrá que poner a los demás caballeros del foro a bailar también. ¡Eso!


----------



## weird

ok, Ashana23. We enjoy ourselves, for sure!

Please, someone could translate this sentence?  

 Would at a dismal treatise rouse and stir
 As life were in't: I have supp'd full with horrors;
 Direness, familiar to my slaughterous thoughts
 Cannot once start me.


----------



## belén

lauranazario said:
			
		

> And a mechanical bull for riding????
> 
> OH MY GOD, Gotita... I just thought of an *unbelievable* present for Cuchufléte!!!!
> How about an _ornate, cowboy belt buckle_...  you know, the big kind with his full name inscribed in it???  That would be... surreal!



Wooow
Great idea, Laura!! 
Is there a possibility to write "Pickled altimeters love you" below his name..The buckle is big enough, I am sure!!

I can't wait to celebrate!!

What's his post countdown right now?...


----------



## Celeste

*940 * but he is not adding much posts though...  
C


----------



## zebedee

Celeste said:
			
		

> *940 * but he is not adding much posts though...
> C



I think by the looks of things the fiesta's going to be tomorrow, foreros.


----------



## ines

zebedee said:
			
		

> I think by the looks of things the fiesta's going to be tomorrow, foreros.



Cuchu, ¿dóndes estás? teníamos todo preparado y no apareció el homenajeado.


----------



## belén

mmm..
i don't know..
His average is 16 posts x day..
Therefore it would be around Wednesday or Thursday, right?
Of course, it's in his hands now...


----------



## Zephyrus

maybe he is a bit shy


----------



## gotitadeleche

lauranazario said:
			
		

> And a mechanical bull for riding????
> 
> OH MY GOD, Gotita... I just thought of an *unbelievable* present for Cuchufléte!!!!
> How about an _ornate, cowboy belt buckle_...  you know, the big kind with his full name inscribed in it???  That would be... surreal!




Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## calzetin

a.j. said:
			
		

> calzetin, por favor no pone todo la sidra en la plata. ¡me encanta beber la sidra de asturias! lo bebí en Gijon.



Qué me dices? Yo soy de Gijón... la mejor ciudad del mundo después de Disneyland


----------



## lauranazario

belen said:
			
		

> mmm..
> i don't know..
> His average is 16 posts x day..
> Therefore it would be around Wednesday or Thursday, right?
> Of course, it's in his hands now...



Hmmmmm... you know his _average_ speed???? 

So what happens if Cuchufléte exceeds the speed limit? Who gets to "bust" him?


----------



## Lems

Ueba!!!!!! Acho que vou levar uma escola de samba e muitas mulatas   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Espero que sea de ayuda.
Hope this helps.



Saludos brasileños

Lems


________________________
Gracias por sus correcciones.

I appreciate any correction.


----------



## lauranazario

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> maybe he is a bit shy



Or maybe he's been visiting other forums... we want you back, Cuchufléte!!!!!


----------



## calzetin

Yo puedo tocar la gaita, que es lo que se hace de donde yo vengo (suena muy bien).

...por cierto, yo creo que Cutxu se está haciendo de rogar...


----------



## garryknight

Dónde está Don Cuchu? Creo que se ocultará de la conmoción.


----------



## ines

Oi, Lems
Voce pode levar algum garotinho tamben?   
Umas caipirovskas?   
Obrigada


----------



## ines

calzetin said:
			
		

> Yo puedo tocar la gaita, que es lo que se hace de donde yo vengo (suena muy bien).
> 
> ...por cierto, yo creo que Cutxu se está haciendo de rogar...



¡Qué bueno, Calzetín!...
Feliz de poder escuchar tocar la gaita, me encanta la música celta y de hecho colecciono canciones. Se debe a mi mitad española (Galicia)


----------



## lauranazario

calzetin said:
			
		

> Yo puedo tocar la gaita, que es lo que se hace de donde yo vengo (suena muy bien).
> 
> ...por cierto, yo creo que Cutxu se está haciendo de rogar...



¿Una gaita como ésta? ¡Qué elegante!


----------



## jacinta

I think Mr. Cuchu is secretly reading all these posts and is having a really great time!  He is probably composing a lonnnggg reply.


----------



## Lems

ines said:
			
		

> Oi, Lems
> Voce pode levar algum garotinho tamben?
> Umas caipirovskas?
> Obrigada



Oi Ines!!

En este caso el más adequado sería "pode levar algum gato também?".
"Garotinho" es un chico pequeño, pero actualmente es el sobrenombre de un político carioca políticamente muuuuucho incorrecto...

Pero, llevaré a mi propio, que tal?   

Saludos 

Lems


________________________
Gracias por sus correcciones.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## cuchuflete

jacinta said:
			
		

> I think Mr. Cuchu is secretly reading all these posts and is having a really great time!  He is probably composing a lonnnggg reply.



Por lo visto me conoces Amiga.  He estado muy ocupado hoy ayudando a un colega con una traducción difícil, y trabajando en Recursos, but I'll try to
show up in person to express my joy at the idea of a party among friends.
Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> ¿Una gaita como ésta? ¡Qué elegante!



Doña Laura, no sabes que soy gaitero también?  De veras, pero no la gaita asturiana sino la escocesa.  El sonido es algo parecido al gato en el momento que choque con el autobús [la guagua para vosotros].

Tu gaitero,
Qxu

PD-  hace mucho tiempo, tuve una oportunidad para tocar una gaita de estas en un pueblo asturiano, creo que era Cangas de Onís.


----------



## cuchuflete

Lems said:
			
		

> Ueba!!!!!! Acho que vou levar uma escola de samba e muitas mulatas   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Espero que sea de ayuda.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos brasileños
> 
> Lems
> 
> 
> ________________________
> Gracias por sus correcciones.
> 
> I appreciate any correction.



Muito legal Lems.  Acho que eu vou gostar também!

'brigado,
Qxu o caipira


----------



## Latino

Hola a todos , Yo soy nuevo aqui pero me gustaria asistir a la fiesta.
Yo puedo traer algo de comida Mexicana o si ya tienen la suficiente comida,puedo bailar con un grupo de     Danza Azteca y tambien puedo poner el apetito que no deve de faltar en una fiesta!


----------



## belén

Qué bien Latino..A mi me encanta el nopalito, podrías hacer una ensalada.

Esta fiesta va a ser de las que hacen historia.

Dentro de muuuuuchos años todavía se hablará en los foros de nuestros nietos de la fiesta cuchufletera 2004!!!


----------



## calzetin

a.j. said:
			
		

> calzetin, por favor no pone todo la sidra en la plata. ¡me encanta beber la sidra de asturias! lo bebí en Gijon.



Yo soy de Gijón



			
				cuchufléte said:
			
		

> hace mucho tiempo, tuve una oportunidad para tocar una gaita de estas en un pueblo asturiano, creo que era Cangas de Onís.



Mi madre es de la zona de Cangas de Onís

Está claro. La fiesta tiene que celebrarse en Asturias!


----------



## alma

belen said:
			
		

> Uuuu rico rico rico  esto está empezando a tomar forma!!
> Yo pa los ovolacteovegetarianos-que-no-comeremos-asado haré tortilla de patatas y berenjenas a la plancha...
> Laura: La sangría blanca!...eso suena rebien!! Cómo es cómo es?? (sí, leí lo de "receta secreta" pero a ver si cuela!)



Podrias poner también escalivada catalana, que esta buena y es berenjenas y pimientos.

Yo si hay sangría me apunto y pongo los "pescaitos fritos" que es lo más tipico en Málaga.


----------



## ines

Oi Lems,
De acuerdo, entonces garotinhos no traigas. Gato tampoco, porque en Argentina, "gato" no es lo mismo que en Brasil. Gatos aquí son las chicas que cobran para ser "amables".   
Y también tenemos un equivalente para lo que Uds. llaman gato, aquí decimos "trucho", o sea una copia de algo más o menos ilegal.    
De todos modos nos divertiremos lo mismo, não?
Um abraço


----------



## esance

Me apunto a la fiesta, buena idea Belen!!

He visto que nadie traerá cava o sea que lo traeré yo!!!

Cuchu veo que sigues haciendote el interesante jajajajaja 

Un abrazo para todos y gracias por estos buenos momentos 

Laura lo de la gaita a sido lo más!!!


----------



## DDT

Hola!
Lo siento pero no sé bien escribir en español...
But I'd like to come to the party to boost our Cuchumoderador!
I can bring sone excellent Chianti wine, the rest is down to you, brilliant Spanish community!  

DDT


----------



## calzetin

Para cuando llegue Cutxu, nos lo abremos comido y bebido todo ya


----------



## Lala

calzetin said:
			
		

> Para cuando llegue Cutxu, nos lo abremos comido y bebido todo ya



No creo, calzetin... Con la cantidad de comida y bebida que hay tenemos para varias semanas de fiesta!  Y más si todos siguen aportando algo...

Me estoy imaginando la fiesta, con esta increíble variedad de música, bailes, gente, y la verdad... sería una fiesta fantástica.  Si tan sólo pudiéramos bajarla del mundo virtual y hacerla realidad!

Me estoy divirtiendo mucho... sigamos organizando!! (¿Alguien se anota para bailar folklore argentino?)


----------



## Zephyrus

alma said:
			
		

> Podrias poner también escalivada catalana, que esta buena y es berenjenas y pimientos.
> 
> Yo si hay sangría me apunto y pongo los "pescaitos fritos" que es lo más tipico en Málaga.



Hola Alma....apuntate!! que la sangria ya esta ofrecida


----------



## Lems

ines said:
			
		

> Oi Lems,
> De acuerdo, entonces garotinhos no traigas. Gato tampoco, porque en Argentina, "gato" no es lo mismo que en Brasil. Gatos aquí son las chicas que cobran para ser "amables".
> Y también tenemos un equivalente para lo que Uds. llaman gato, aquí decimos "trucho", o sea una copia de algo más o menos ilegal.
> De todos modos nos divertiremos lo mismo, não?
> Um abraço



Oi Ines!!!

Claro que vamos nos divertir a valer...

Quizás seria todavia más divertido si trajiste gatos, chacareras, zambas y malambos..., y tangos, por supuesto.    

E eu levasse sambas, bossas novas, chorinhos e frevos...   

Abração

Lems

________________________
Gracias por sus correcciones.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## walnut

Lala said:
			
		

> ¿Alguien se anota para bailar folklore argentino?



(Ola amigos foreros! I'll try with Italianish!)

Yo me anoto! Hay entre ustedes quelque tanguero? Yo bailo el tango argentino, no se si por ustedes argentinos este puede ser 'folklore argentino', pero lo deseo: let's dance! 

Una otra proposta puede ser l'orquestra Chucufletera: yo puedo traer my bajo, y ustedes?

It's going to be a great party    Ciao! Walnut


----------



## Lala

walnut said:
			
		

> (Ola amigos foreros! I'll try with Italianish!)
> 
> Yo me anoto! Hay entre ustedes quelque tanguero? Yo bailo el tango argentino, no se si por ustedes argentinos este puede ser 'folklore argentino', pero lo deseo: let's dance!
> 
> Sí, el tango puede considerarse folklore argentino, aunque yo me refería a chacareras, gatos y zambas
> Igualmente, seguro habrá tangueros en este foro que quieran anotarse para la hora del baile


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

OK, yo bailo marinera y canto.  Saludos,


----------



## walnut

Lala said:
			
		

> Sí, el tango puede considerarse folklore argentino, aunque yo me refería a chacareras, gatos y zambas
> Igualmente, seguro habrá tangueros en este foro que quieran anotarse para la hora del baile



 Muy bien, lo que es importante es bailar por festejar Cuchufléte! Muchissimas gracias Lala por tus correciones, Ciao! Walnut


----------



## cuchuflete

Lala said:
			
		

> walnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ola amigos foreros! I'll try with Italianish!)
> 
> Yo me anoto! Hay entre ustedes quelque tanguero? Yo bailo el tango argentino, no se si por ustedes argentinos este puede ser 'folklore argentino', pero lo deseo: let's dance!
> 
> Sí, el tango puede considerarse folklore argentino, aunque yo me refería a chacareras, gatos y zambas
> Igualmente, seguro habrá tangueros en este foro que quieran anotarse para la hora del baile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Con permiso de vosotros,  participo. Pero me hace falta una buena instructora. No estoy nada mal al jugar al fútbol y béisbol, pero cuando bailo tengo dos pies izquierdos.
> 
> gracias,
> Cuchu
Click to expand...


----------



## Pilar

Antes que nada  quiero felicitar a Cuchuflete,  cada vez es más cercano el post número #1000 !! y estuve pensando que traer, por ello me tarde en llegar, finalmente decidí compartir  4 botellas de Tequila – 2 de reposado y 2 de blanco!, espero les agrade J



			
				cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Con permiso de vosotros,  participo. Pero me hace falta una buena instructora. No estoy nada mal al jugar al fútbol y béisbol, pero cuando bailo tengo dos pies izquierdos.
> 
> gracias,
> Cuchu



Y sobre instructora de tango , hay suficientes argentinas para que te enseñen!!!    Donde estan??? Donde estan????


----------



## lauranazario

Pilar said:
			
		

> Antes que nada  quiero felicitar a Cuchuflete,  cada vez es más cercano el post número #1000 !! y estuve pensando que traer, por ello me tarde en llegar, finalmente decidí compartir  4 botellas de Tequila – 2 de reposado y 2 de blanco!, espero les agrade



Ahhhhh.... margaritas... _margaritas_... *margaritas!!!!!*

No lleves tequila con gusano... puede que algunos se sientan _intimidados_.

Trae también un disco de Norteñas...


----------



## Zephyrus

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Con permiso de vosotros,  participo. Pero me hace falta una buena instructora. No estoy nada mal al jugar al fútbol y béisbol, pero cuando bailo tengo dos pies izquierdos.
> 
> gracias,
> Cuchu



Vale Cuchuflete, te enseñamos a bailar


----------



## Masood

dave said:
			
		

> If someone can make a nice chorizo al vino, I'll be there - I'll bring the Yorkshire puddings!



_Hey, dave, who're you calling a Yorkshire Pudding?    
jaja_


----------



## niña

Originally Posted by cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Con permiso de vosotros, participo. Pero me hace falta una buena instructora. No estoy nada mal al jugar al fútbol y béisbol, pero cuando bailo tengo dos pies izquierdos.
> 
> gracias,
> Cuchu
> 
> 
> 
> Zephyrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vale Cuchuflete, te enseñamos a bailar
Click to expand...


Mis dos pies tiran más para la derecha.. Supongo que eso equilibra la balanza   


Masood, Dave...Now You guys made me curious about the recipe for Yorkshire Pudding. Looking in Google, looking in Google...


----------



## Lala

Y hablando de baile y de instructores...  Habrá alguien que se ofrezca para enseñar salsa?  Me encanta la salsa cubana!!


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Yo tambien me apunto en las clases de salsa pero la que bailan en Rep Dominicana.  Es espectacular.  Saludos y para mi buenos días


----------



## Artrella

Lala said:
			
		

> Y hablando de baile y de instructores...  Habrá alguien que se ofrezca para enseñar salsa?  Me encanta la salsa cubana!!




Hola Lala! Me ofrezco, me encanta la salsa!! Cuando vivía en Perú las fiestas de pre-prom y prom eran con ORQUESTA DE SALSA, y ni bien sonaba el primer acorde salíamos todos a bailar!!!!!!!!!  Yo aprendí allí a bailarla, así que no seré instructora pero me defiendo bastante bien!!!!   Entre la salsa cubana y la música que lleva Lems... va a estar re buena esta fiesta!


----------



## Tormenta

Solo una pregunta.  Sabe Cuchufléte lo de la fiesta o es una fiesta sorpresa???   

Tormenta  

PS. Pregunto pra no meter la pata


----------



## ines

A esta altura de la convocatoria, no creo que para Cuchu sea una sorpresa, pero eso no importa, seguramente lo va a disfrutar igual.
A propósito, Cuchu, ¿qué opinás sobre las opciones para el asado que ofrecí en "Fiesta Cuchu... II"?


----------



## Magg

¡Yaya! Estaba desaparecida y por poco me la pierdo. Así que contad conmigo.

Espero que la fiesta llegue a altas horas de la madrugada y que con el fresquito de la misma, podamos tomarnos unos deliciosos churros con chocolate (si son porras, mejor!)

Gran idea Belén.

¡Felicidades Cuchuflete!!!!

Magg


----------



## ines

Magg said:
			
		

> ¡Yaya! Estaba desaparecida y por poco me la pierdo. Así que contad conmigo.
> 
> Espero que la fiesta llegue a altas horas de la madrugada y que con el fresquito de la misma, podamos tomarnos unos deliciosos churros con chocolate (si son porras, mejor!)
> 
> Gran idea Belén.
> 
> ¡Felicidades Cuchuflete!!!!
> 
> Magg



Hola, Magg, ¿qué son "porras"?, porque en Argentina yo por lo menos esa palabra no la escuché nunca. Sí se usa mucho la palabra "porro" pero eso es harina de otro costal.


----------



## Honey

Celeste said:
			
		

> Well, I can bring empanadas criollas y tartas!
> C





que son las empandas criollas, que soy espaniola y no me enterooooo!!!!


----------



## belén

Hola hola!!!

Porras son como churros pero en vez de tener forma de "U" son más gruesos y largos. Pero la masa es la misma..Es una gran manera de desayunar después de la rumba que nos vamos a pegar!! Buena idea Magg

Empanadas criollas = Plato típico argentino (aunq Chile también las reinvindica) con una masa de harina y manteca de cerdo rellenas de carne, normalmente la criolla va con carne cortada a cuchillo y cebolla verdad? Aunque empanadas las hay rellenas de todo de todo de todo...

conviene no comer los dos días previos a la fiesta porque hay tal cantidad de comida que .... pero que rico todo!! 

¿Cómo va de posts el homenajeado?

BE


----------



## Celeste

Honey said:
			
		

> que son las empandas criollas, que soy espaniola y no me enterooooo!!!!




Bueno, ya lo explico Belén muy bien!, salvo lo de la grasa de cerdo, que tal vez sea más utilizada en Chile, por aqui se hace con grasa de vaca.  Lo ideal es freirlas en grasa y salen bien sequitas, pero hoy en día ya no se cocina así, sino al horno, sin grasa, bueno, mas "light"


Don Cuchu va recién por los 975! Tenemos tiempo para seguir planificando!!  
Saludos a todos!!
C


----------



## Celeste

niña said:
			
		

> Masood, Dave...Now You guys made me curious about the recipe for Yorkshire Pudding. Looking in Google, looking in Google...




Hola niña! por lo que yo recuerdo se hacen con harina y manteca y otros ingredientes.  Cuando estan cocinados tiene el aspecto de una papa (patata) cocida al horno pero hueca.  Es una delicia!!!! Se sirven con Roasted Beef and potatos
C


----------



## Lala

Aunque empanadas las hay rellenas de todo de todo de todo...


Las rellenas de jamón y queso son un poema!!  (= espectaculares)

Esta fiesta se está convirtiendo en un interesantísimo intercambio cculinario internacional


----------



## cuchuflete

Magg said:
			
		

> ¡Yaya! Estaba desaparecida y por poco me la pierdo. Así que contad conmigo.
> 
> Espero que la fiesta llegue a altas horas de la madrugada y que con el fresquito de la misma, podamos tomarnos unos deliciosos churros con chocolate (si son porras, mejor!)
> 
> Gran idea Belén.
> 
> ¡Felicidades Cuchuflete!!!!
> 
> Magg



Hola Magg,

Tanto tiempo hija.  Me encantan los churros, sobretodo como se hacen en Liérganes.  Eres Montañesa?,
Abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## Zephyrus

Todo parece indicar que la fiesta sera hoy......felicidades Cuchuflete


----------



## zebedee

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> Todo parece indicar que la fiesta sera hoy......felicidades Cuchuflete



7 posts and counting!!!!

Apart from the industrial size chocolate _cumpleposts _ cake, I'm also going to make the creamiest, fruitiest, jelliest trifle  known to mankind - my grandmother's recipe... mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Entonces hay que estar atentos para brindar con champagne en el momento preciso, comencemos a contar 10, 9, 8
Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## belén

Qué nervios qué nervios............


----------



## cuchuflete

Muchísimas gracias a

Valerie
Vanessa Calderon
VenusEnvy
Vesna
Vicki
Vidal
Walnut
Weird
Xavier
Yamimar
Zebedee
Zephyrus
Zoan

abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Vosotros me habéis dado mucha alegría,

Sara
Sarinchis
Sharie
Sharon
Silvi
SilviaP
Simoncars
SimplyaStudent
Slurpyboy
Smuntes
Sniv
Spicy
Super Chica
Suso
Timmy C
Tomasoria
Tormenta

abrazos,
Qxu


----------



## cuchuflete

Sois muy buena gente,
gracias a
Nuska
Ocotillo
Omar
Omeyas
Palomdra
Patri21
Paultucker
Pearl
Peruviangirl
Philappa
Pilar
Pinkpanter
PollyB
Rebeccaxt
Reesa
Richie
Riverdoc
Rosamc
Rubn
Salomon
Sandra


abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Magnífica esta gente---
Lauranazario
Lems
Lenu
Leslie
Lluna
Lorena
Lucas
Lucy de Tamaulipa
Lula May
Magg
Marcelo de la Torre
Mariafernanda
Marietta
Mariurb
Maru
Masood
Mauricio
Mia
Miaus
Mike
Mirtha Robledo
Mkz2004
Monoglota
Msandoval
Natalia
Nikki
Niña

Abrazos cariñosos de 
Qxu


----------



## cuchuflete

Juntos aprendemos y nos divertimos mucho,
Isabel Thornton
Ivory
Jacinta
Jade
Jasmín
Jim Condon
Jimthedim
Jorge Suastes
Joylolade
JRDGZ
Juguete
Junebug
Jupiter
Kate
Kuatroka
Lady B
Laguna
Lala
Lancel0t
Latino


abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Doy las gracias sinceras a todos vosotros...

a.j.
Aisha
Alberto Franco
Aleda
Aledu
Alma
Alma
Almarcha
Alva
Ana Cava
Aniceto
Annagperreira
Anne
Antonnio
Artrella
Ashana
Ashana
Babelia
Belén
Beri
Bigdan
Bill Sabalburo
Billhmjr
Bitxo
Blade
Braco
Brendajcn
Bullfighter
Calzetín
Caperusita
Carioca
Carlos
Celeste
Cervantes
Chaucer
Chicalita
CichoDeCines
Cien
Clarabear
Colombian boy
Crispy
Dany
DaRk
Dave
David Carter
Dbk
Dcfan
DDT
Diyer
Drake
Edwin
El_Novato
Emily
Eros
Esance
Estrella
Focalist
Freddy P. Salas !!
Funnydeal
Garry
Gddrew
Gema
Gms
Gotitadeleche
GVC
Haku
Hanna
Hazel
Hormiguita 
Inés
Irell


abrazos de,
Cuchufléte=>Cuchu=Qxu


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Personalmente debo decir que me encanta haber participado y 
Salud con champagne o lo que quieran yo ahorita voy a almorzar asi que lo hare en tu honor.


----------



## Tormenta

Pilar said:
			
		

> Antes que nada  quiero felicitar a Cuchuflete,  cada vez es más cercano el post número #1000 !! y estuve pensando que traer, por ello me tarde en llegar, finalmente decidí compartir  4 botellas de Tequila – 2 de reposado y 2 de blanco!, espero les agrade J
> 
> 
> 
> Y sobre instructora de tango , hay suficientes argentinas para que te enseñen!!!   Donde estan??? Donde estan????






   

Tormenta


----------



## cuchuflete

Ya ha llegado el momento de festejar, con la oferta, de parte de todos los Foreros,  


Mike Kellogg


*mil gracias por el foro!!!* 

Vuestro servidor,
Cuchufléte


----------



## dave

¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Tormenta

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Ya ha llegado el momento de festejar, con la oferta, de parte de todos los Foreros,
> 
> 
> Mike Kellogg
> 
> 
> *mil gracias por el foro!!!*
> 
> Vuestro servidor,
> Cuchufléte




Enhorabuena!
   

Tormenta


----------



## annagpereira

Aunque sea con retraso quiero unirme a la celebración para festejar la profunda sabiduria de nuestro Maestro Cuchufléte, que nos ilustra con cada uno de sus correos

Qué viva Cuchu


----------



## Zephyrus

Salud Cuchu!!! Felicidades   Un Abrazo


----------



## DDT

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Ya ha llegado el momento de festejar, con la oferta, de parte de todos los Foreros,
> 
> 
> Mike Kellogg
> 
> 
> *mil gracias por el foro!!!*
> 
> Vuestro servidor,
> Cuchufléte










Grazie Mike! 
E grazie a Te, Cuchumoderador!!! 

DDT


----------



## mkellogg

Mil gracias a ti Cuchu! Una por cada mensaje! Enhorabuena!!!!

Mike


----------



## irmab

Nunca es tarde para celebrar, así que Cuchu muchas felicidades y gracias por ayudarnos a todos en este foro que ha sido para mí de gran utilidad


----------



## gotitadeleche

Muchas felicidades, Cuchu!!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Un cálido abrazo desde este rincón del Caribe... y mucho éxito siempre.

Saludos... y gracias por tus sabias contribuciones, tu entusiasmo, tu sentido del humor... y por haber iniciado el subforo de Recursos. ¡Una verdadera joya!

Laura N.


----------



## belén

HAPPY POSTDAY TO YOUUUUUU 
HAPPY POSTDAY TO YOUUUUU
HAPPY POSTDAY DEAR QXUUUUUUU!!!!!
HAPPY POSTDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUU 
CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP 
ME HE EMOCIONADO MUCHO AL VER QUE TODOS SOMOS TU POST 1000.
MUY BONITO.

FELICIDADES   

almax almax i need almax


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Realmente tenemos que agradecer a todos por las excelentes contribuciones, esto es como un vicio.  Personalmente me encantaria tener mas tiempo para divertirme mas.
Celebremos.


----------



## ines

*Muchas Felicidades, Cuchu, y te agradezco más de 1.000 veces tu espíritu de colaboración con todos nosotros. ¡Y que cumplas muchos más!... te deseo desde Argentina.[/*COLOR]  *1.[/*COLOR]


----------



## Celeste

CREO QUE LLEGUE TARDE PARA EL CHAMPAGNE,
PERO NUNCA ES TARDE PARA UN SALUDO!!!!!
FELICITACIONES!!!
UN ABRAZO Y UN BESO!!!!
CELESTE​


----------



## ines

Me parece que es justo que también felicitemos a Belén quien avisó de la proximidad del festejo por los 1000 posts de Cuchu. Así que ¡Felicidades Belén! por haber estado alerta y avisarnos del evento!...


----------



## Lems

Congrats, Cuchu!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## belén

ines said:
			
		

> Me parece que es justo que también felicitemos a Belén quien avisó de la proximidad del festejo por los 1000 posts de Cuchu. Así que ¡Felicidades Belén! por haber estado alerta y avisarnos del evento!...




Muchas de nadas Inés y gracias por acordarte de mi!!   
La verdad es que estoy feliz de ver lo bien que está saliendo la fiesta, la organización impecable, los invitados fantásticos, el anfitrión maravilloso y toda la comida y bebida deliciosos. 
Qxu, ya estás escribiendo 999 posts más para que lleguemos pronto a los 2000 y hacer otra como esta!!! 

Así que ha disfrutar del sarao!

Un abrazote,

Be


----------



## jacinta

Dear Cuchu;

How did I miss all of this??  Am I too late??  I appreciate all of your wonderful additions to this forum.  It most certainly would be less pleasurable to read if you weren't here.  Your sense of humor is always on target and amiable and I always look forward to reading whatever it is you have to say.  It's always a great read!!  Please continue on and I look forward to the next thousand.

jacinta


----------



## calzetin

...el español siempre llega tarde (3 horas, casi nada).

Menos mal que seguro que me habeis guardado algo, verdad? 

CHUTXU, FELICIDADES... YO DE MAYOR QUIERO PODER ESCRIBIR MIL POSTS (Y TAMBIEN SER ASTRONAUTA)

Calzetin


----------



## Pilar

¡¡¡FELICIDADES  CUCHUFLÉTE!!!, a llenar y repartir copas!!!!  

SALUD!!!


----------



## Silvia

CONGRATULAZIONI CUCHU!!!​


----------



## garryknight

Cumplepostos feliz, Cuchu. Here's to the next thousand...


----------



## quehuong

_*To Mr. Cuchu!!!*_

Ca'm o*n o^ng dda~ ddo'ng go'p va` chia se? nhu*~ng lo*`i hay y' dde.p!  Mong ra(`ng o^ng la.i ta(.ng cho chu'ng to^i the^m nhie^`u nhu*~ng ddo'a hoa cu?a ngo^n ngu*~, nu. cu*o*`i, va` tu* tu*o*?ng dde.p!


----------



## marietta

Goooodness Chuchu!!! What a party    

Been busy down here, but I'll have a sangria if there's any left....

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!! Chuchu!!!


----------



## Philippa

(slightly belated) CONGRATULATIONS!! What an amazing number of posts! THANKYOU!
Philippa


----------



## valerie

Joyeuse fête, Cuchu, et toutes mes félicitations

¡Felicitats, per molts missatges!


----------



## gms

Querido Cuchuflete (si, así, con todas las letras):

Lamento llegar tarde a los festejos por tus 1000 posts, pero que le vamos a hacer.... se hace lo que se puede... mejor tarde que nunca.
Me gustaría recalcar que has llegado a los 1000 no por el mero hecho de llegar, sino que en cada uno de tus posts nos has ayudado en nuestra ignorancia, contribuyendo a que algún día seamos viejos y sabios (es sabido que los sabios son viejos, aunque siempre hay una excepción que confirma la regla). 
Por esto te doy las gracias, y espero que podamos contar con tu ayuda en el futuro.

Muchas felicidades!!!


----------



## annagpereira

Per molts anys, Cuchu
Moltes felicitats i que escrigues mil missatges més, com a mínim.

Des de Xàbia, en Alacant
Anna


----------



## Artrella

Por otros mil más, tan graciosos, ocurrentes y con tanta buena onda!!!!
Chispeantes felicidades para vos, Cuchufléte!!!! Art


----------



## funnydeal

¡ Mil felicidades !  y    ¡ Mil gracias !

Por tu tiempo, conocimientos y buen humor.


----------



## cuchuflete

funnydeal said:
			
		

> ¡ Mil felicidades !  y    ¡ Mil gracias !
> 
> Por tu tiempo, conocimientos y buen humor.



Funny y todos los buenísimos Foreros,

I shall try to thank each and every one of you in a personal PM.  This has been a community celebration: Spontaneous, voluntary, creative, funny, charming, intelligent, festive, and most of all, a coming together of people from all over the world.  The spirit of collaboration in both work and play is
rare and touching.

I thank you all for inviting me to be a part of it.

Muchísimas gracias a todos.
Cuchu


----------



## Lala

Y bueno... llegué tarde para saludar al homenajeado en el momento justo.  (por suerte, fue porque estaba trabajando) 
De todas formas: F E L I C I D A D E S   C U C H U F L E T E ! !     Y mil gracias por tu ayuda y correcciones...
Soy muy nueva en este foro, pero ademas de haberme ayudado mucho, me he divertido y reído bastante.  Espero seguir haciendolo!!
Gracias!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a.j.

¡hola cuchu!

puedes ver que como siempre he llegado tarde   
¡FELICIDADES!  

muchas gracias por todo el tiempo que has dado ayudar el mundo


----------

